# There are some NOS Boge rear shocks for the QSW on Ebay. 4 left!



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

<a href="http://www.ebay.com/itm/261610767803?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT#viTabs_0">There were 6, but I already bought 2. </a>

Any thoughts on putting regular Boges in the rear and TurboGas in front?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Stiffer front suspension cases more under steer.
Stiffer rear suspension causes more over steer.


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

*IAlso Have NOS QSW Rear Boge shocks for Sale -- See My Thread*

See my Thread: Thread: Liquidating QSW Parts from my Shelves - NOS, Reman and other


----------



## jiakhaan (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank Resourcerer







You can easily check out our high quality 1Y0-A20 dumps which prepares you well forTestking.net testking. You can also get success in realciis.edu exam with the quality hodges and selftestengine.


----------



## Fedral144 (Dec 11, 2014)

I’m liquidating my shelves of QSW and Audi coupe GT parts for cars I no longer have. Most parts are NOS (including some rare or discontinued parts), some reman. and a few are used. Engine parts are the same for both cars with 5 cylinder 2.2L engines. Control arms and tie rod assemblies are also the same (have NOS pairs of both). Before the balance of my QSW went I parted out some things on my prior ’87 QSW “wishlist” thread and found participants pleased with the items, process, costs, packaging and shipping. Please send a PM with any questions or bids. Make a reasonable bid and we’ll arrive at price – anyone can search parts pricing – this will be less, and shipping will be actual USPS or UPS costs, payment via Paypal.


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

*Did You Intend to Reply to My Thread That is Just Copied?*



Fedral144 said:


> I’m liquidating my shelves of QSW and Audi coupe GT parts for cars I no longer have. Most parts are NOS (including some rare or discontinued parts), some reman. and a few are used. Engine parts are the same for both cars with 5 cylinder 2.2L engines. Control arms and tie rod assemblies are also the same (have NOS pairs of both). Before the balance of my QSW went I parted out some things on my prior ’87 QSW “wishlist” thread and found participants pleased with the items, process, costs, packaging and shipping. Please send a PM with any questions or bids. Make a reasonable bid and we’ll arrive at price – anyone can search parts pricing – this will be less, and shipping will be actual USPS or UPS costs, payment via Paypal.


The quoted language is just a copy of my Thread. I see that you newly joined the forum. Did you mean to reply to my thread or posting in this thread?


----------

